# ... sempre a proposito di nudi ...



## Cattivik (20 Agosto 2017)

Lo metto qui il post perché non saprei dove... poi lascio agli amministratori decidere se e dove spostarlo.

Dicevo a proposito di nudi e mi riferisco a girare a piedi nudi.

In estate mi piace tantissimo... passare dal pavimento in legno a quello in marmo...

Dalle pietre levigate a quelle ruvide degli esterni in giardino... calde o fredde...

All'erba secca o verde e magari umida della rugiada notturna.

A me piace tanto è come un sesto senso.

Cattivik figlio dei fiori

P.S. Se avete il cane o sperimentate l'erba in un parco... occhio a dove mettete i piedi...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2017)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Lo metto qui il post perché non saprei dove... poi lascio agli amministratori decidere se e dove spostarlo.
> 
> Dicevo a proposito di nudi e mi riferisco a girare a piedi nudi.
> 
> ...


io cammino scalza in casa tra parquet e cotto 
ma anche in giardino in estate rigirosamebte a piedi nudi...ed ho un cane


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2017)

Io sempre scalza..casa scale giardino e cortile. In casa sempre, estate e inverno. Odio le ciabatte anche se non ho un buon rapporto con i piedi


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sempre scalza..casa scale giardino e cortile. In casa sempre, estate e inverno. Odio le ciabatte anche se non ho un buon rapporto con i piedi


nel senso che ci litighi ?


----------

